

Algorithms to enhance or transform images - scriptproof
http://www.scriptol.com/programming/graphic-algorithms.php

======
bignoggins
Some of these (esp beautify) would make great 99c iphone apps

------
bengarvey
I was about to call BS on a few of these, but then clicked through to the
detailed explanations and I'm pretty damn impressed. Colorization technique
and UI is pretty slick.

~~~
chime
I remember reading the original paper years ago. <http://www.recolored.com/>
is based off that research.

------
adpowers
I'm surprised content aware image resizing didn't make the list. It is a few
years old but still pretty neat:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qadw0BRKeMk>

~~~
scriptproof
That deserves an update, yes.

------
niels_bom
The "remove an object" image transformation reminds me of the Photoshop new
feature "content-aware fill" featured here:
<http://youtu.be/NH0aEp1oDOI?t=3m33s>

~~~
StavrosK
If I recall correctly, they both use the same inpainting algorithm.

~~~
maciejgryka
That's right AFAIK, it's PatchMatch
<http://gfx.cs.princeton.edu/pubs/Barnes_2009_PAR/index.php>

------
gregschlom
A discussion on the pixel art scaling algorithms was going on here, if you're
interested in them: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2034690>

~~~
Thrymr9
Any actual implementations of the pixel art scaling algorithm available?

~~~
jfoutz
<http://scale2x.sourceforge.net/download.html>

_edited to remove snarky comment_

~~~
alanh
scale2x ≠ the one featured in the submitted URL’s roundup.

~~~
jfoutz
Strange, he was asking about the wiki article.

------
joeyespo
Even though I've interned in the field of image processing (and actually
understood the math after a while!), the emerging results never cease to amaze
me.

------
wmat
The 'beautify a face' transformation should be renamed 'normalize a face' or
something slightly less subjective then beauty. Although, I suppose
'normalize' isn't any less subjective. Suggestions? Perhaps 'standardize' or
'anglicize' or 'fashionize'?

~~~
bh42222
Human opinion of what's "beautiful" in other human faces is not entirely
subjective. It has been know for a while that if you start averaging faces you
end up with a "pretty" face. This is because we genetically like symmetry, and
averaging out faces makes them very symmetrical.

~~~
wmat
Perhaps, but the use of a term like "we genetically like symmetry" bugs me.
Has it actually been scientifically proven that humans have a genetic
predisposition toward preferring symmetry? My google-fu turned up nothing.
Isn't opinion naturally subjective, albeit informed by societal influences one
way or the other?

~~~
jessriedel
This isn't symmetry per se, but the study referred to here does suggest that
beauty is mostly innate:

[http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn6355-babies-prefer-
to-...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn6355-babies-prefer-to-gaze-upon-
beautiful-faces.html)

(They didn't do any averaging.)

This article says that symmetry specifically has also be found to be
attractive to babies:

<http://www.jyi.org/volumes/volume6/issue6/features/feng.html>

Not sure if that was separate from the averaging mentioned.

------
jonmc12
A software service with an API that performs these transformations would be
amazing.

------
joblessjunkie
...or, a disorganized regurgitation of papers that have been posted to HN
several times in the past.

I know it's tiresome to complain about reposts, but can we at least not link
to cut-and-paste content farms?

------
pavel_lishin
The face beautification looks like two entirely different faces.

------
lhnz
Some of these are quite cool, particularly the beautification algorithm. But
where can these algorithms be found...?

------
joshu
this appears to be blogspam.

